# North Wales members?



## Duffy316

Hi, first of all to the mods, I'm really sorry if this isn't in the right section!
Basically, I was just wondering how many members of RFUK were in North Wales.
Personally, I live in Holyhead and the distance to shows, private sellers etc is an issue. I just wanted to know how much interest would be generated in car sharing to shows, trade between members and such.
I've only posted here a few times, I'm much more of a lurker so please excuse any forum faux pas 
I have quite a mixture of reps and phibs and my wish-list is never ending! I'd be interested to find out fellow member's (s******) collections, mainly for ideas for my own collection. Although if I twist the OH's arm anymore, it's in danger of breaking lol!
Anyway, sorry for rambling and taking so much time away from your own herpes (nearly spelt that herpes then!).
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Artisan

Hi and welcome : victory:


----------



## Duffy316

Thanks!
I suppose I should have included a list of my collection;
Leopard gecko 0.1
Crested gecko 2.2.4 (plus eggs)
Green anoles 2.2
L. Williamsi 1.0 (desperately searching for a female!)
Bumblebee toads 2.3
African dwarf albino frogs 0.0.10
Whippet 1.0


----------



## Duffy316

Anyone?


----------



## LovLight

Hi Laura, and welcome to the forum proper. 
Can't help in terms of North Wales sorry, but I am in Wales albeit South, Cardiff to be exact. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monkeymad

Hi Laura, Danny here. I'm from old Colwyn so just along the coast.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

Hi and welcome to rfuk


----------



## Duffy316

Sorry I haven't been on for a while guys, my whippet decided he'd throw himself under a car just in time for christmas!
He's fine now, but the £500 vets bills and constantly watching him hasn't allowed me the time to spend on the forums.
Thanks for all your replies, hope you all had a great xmas and new year!


----------



## Monkeymad

So glad he is on the mend.

Happy new year.


----------



## Duffy316

For all you gore fans out there...


----------



## Monkeymad

Duffy316 said:


> For all you gore fans out there...
> image


Aww poor boy. Hope he is better soon.

I do like the gory pictures but also feel sorry for the recipetant of the wounds.


----------



## mattrx100

*North Wales*

Hey there I'm north Wales too right in the border a place called Holywell?


----------



## Duffy316

Hey, my brother lives not far from there. What's it like for rep shops over that way?


----------



## mattrx100

There's not a lot really the two nearest ones that are really good are chrysalis pets in Buckley and the living rainforest in Rhyl that's where I usually go


----------



## StevenM31

hey, im in Gaerwen, currently have a male blue bar ambilobe panther, 2 yemens, a beardie and a normal royal python


----------



## Duffy316

Wow, that's really not far at all!
Do you ever manage to get to any of the shows?


----------



## Duffy316

I've been to the Living Rainforest, completely fell in love with the place! Am hoping to make another trip soon


----------



## StevenM31

Yeah I go to the Donny show at least 1 a year but normally twice


----------



## Duffy316

How long does it normally take you? I'd love to go but the distance has always put me off, be nice if there was a show a bit closer to home.


----------



## StevenM31

Yeah it would be brilliant to have one closer, takes around 3 hours and 15 mins drive


----------



## Duffy316

Jesus, that's a journey and a half!
I think my problem would be I'd want to make the trip worthwhile so would end up spending more than I could afford!


----------



## Alistairs

:welcome:


----------



## StevenM31

Yeah, normally get something that I've been after, both me and my dad go so he gets something that he's been after too or if something catches our eyes


----------



## Duffy316

Ha, I can't even begin to imagine how many things there are to catch your eye! I'm not a snake person but I can imagine me finding a particularly attractive one then having some interesting conversations with the bank manager! God help with with lizards and phibs!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Holyhead? Glad to see there are more reptile lovers on this god forsaken island. I was beginning to think it was just me, Chris, and Josh:lol2:


----------



## Duffy316

Me too, thank god I'm not alone! Was starting to feel a bit 28 Days Later!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

It's something I'd love to see change. Would be very nice to have enough exotics owners locally to start a small local meet . . May have to put the feelers out actually. Maybe put a small add in the paper or something. 

On a side note, I need to watch 28 Days Later again soon :lol2:


----------



## Duffy316

It's one if the reasons I started the thread, there never seems to be anything local. What I'd really like to do is gauge interest in car-sharing over to Doncaster or even Hamm.
Besides, it'd be a great chance to have a nosy at other people's reps 

I've got a feeling it's one of the many victims of the puppy's DVD murder spree


----------



## destinys_only_sin

I definitely want to do the Donny show soon, as does the old man. Pretty sure a few mates would like to go too . . Lucky the old man runs a Zafira in that respect haha


----------



## Duffy316

Lucky the old man runs a Zafira in that respect haha[/QUOTE]

Surely the first time that's been said ha!

Incidentally, what are you keeping at the moment? Sorry if it's in your sig, I'm on my phone


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Haha, nah . . I'm 24, and even I'll admit that a Zafira is nice to drive lol

I'll copy/paste from my sig.

1.0.0 Anery Corn Snake - Crash.
0.1.0 Hypo Motley Corn Snake - Tan.
0.1.0 Normal Royal Python - Isis.
1.0.0 Angry, hissy, fluffy, feline devil creature - Lukas.


----------



## StevenM31

Hi again, nice to see more around here with reptiles , quick question? Where do people get their frozen mice/rats from on the island? Or around Bangor? I used to get mine in upper Bangor reptile shop but its closed down and i only got 2 left now and gonna need more


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Hi again, nice to see more around here with reptiles , quick question? Where do people get their frozen mice/rats from on the island? Or around Bangor? I used to get mine in upper Bangor reptile shop but its closed down and i only got 2 left now and gonna need more


Farm & Pet place in Llangefni (I think that's what it's called) sell frozen mice/rats/chicks. That's my next port of call until I can afford a nice big batch of bulk bought online.


----------



## StevenM31

Oh yeah, thanks


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Oh yeah, thanks


Only downside is, I can see it being expensive:cussing:


----------



## StevenM31

Ahh right... Where do u get yours? And price roughly? I only have 1 royal so dunno if worth buying bulk but I may do depending on price, he only just moved onto large mice about 2 weeks ago so he will be on them for quite a few feeds yet


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Ahh right... Where do u get yours? And price roughly? I only have 1 royal so dunno if worth buying bulk but I may do depending on price, he only just moved onto large mice about 2 weeks ago so he will be on them for quite a few feeds yet


I got all mine from Amazon in Bangor, only ran out a few days ago. Been looking around at online places . . Need to get down to Llangefni for a few mice though. Female Corn is ALWAYS hungry, and she's been pestering me since Monday haha. Best I've seen so far is PremierExotics. Can get a 3 month supply on there (for all 3 snakes) for about 24 quid delivered.


----------



## StevenM31

Oh that's good... Will have to do some hunting myself aswell I think


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Oh that's good... Will have to do some hunting myself aswell I think


Works even better if you have a mate who also needs F/T or livefood . . Either ends up with split delivery costs, or free delivery if you find somewhere that does free shipping if you spend a certain amount lol


----------



## StevenM31

Yeah true.... I'm only person I know that's got one...haven't got any mates who have reps or anyone in my area.... Quill just buy as I need from far,pm and pet place maybe...I normally buy about 5-7 a time so not to bad


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Ah, in that case, you'll barely notice any price difference.


----------



## StevenM31

Hey again, does anybody around here have meetings of any sort or something? Would be good sometimes


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Hey again, does anybody around here have meetings of any sort or something? Would be good sometimes


I've been thinking along the same lines recently. Would be nice to set something up locally.

That's if there isn't something already. I have been looking/asking around though, and can't seem to find anything . . Apart from the Bangor Uni Herp society, but that doesn't help us much.


----------



## StevenM31

I guess there isn't anything because I don't think there are many really serious reptile keepers in our area really, there are a few but probably not enough to get something like this going


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> I guess there isn't anything because I don't think there are many really serious reptile keepers in our area really, there are a few but probably not enough to get something like this going


Unfortunately, I think you may be right.


----------



## StevenM31

Ahh it's a pain really, the only handy thing about not too many people is if you have bred something worth while then there won't be much competition but then it may be hard to sell them because not a lot of people know how or don't want to keep them


----------



## destinys_only_sin

StevenM31 said:


> Ahh it's a pain really, the only handy thing about not too many people is if you have bred something worth while then there won't be much competition but then it may be hard to sell them because not a lot of people know how or don't want to keep them


That's what put me off breeding my Royal tbh . . Well, that, and the fact that I don't how what sort of damage has been done to her reproductive system after six years of being severely underweight before I got hold of her.

It would be nice to have a local meet though, may have to put the feelers out and see how many people around Bangor/Caernarfon, and Anglesey keep exotics. Maybe do a meet in Bangor if there's enough interest.

Now to get my thinking cap on, and figure out how the hell to find out roughly how many of us there are up this end :2thumb:


----------



## StevenM31

Ahh shame really bout the royal, yeah it will be tough really as I think it would have to be advertised in other places than just here probably for people to see, I guess though places like north Wales are in benefit to the breeders in these areas really though because the competition isn't tough, I've bred my male blue bar ambilobe with my dads 2 female blue bars so we currently have I think close to 100 eggs incubating at the moment so will see how things pan out


----------



## Monkeymad

It would be nice to meet a few local reptile keepers. I'm up for it.


----------



## Duffy316

I'm 100% up for it (s******).
I've also been asking around but usually get met with blank faces when I mention reps of any sort. The problem being how to get the message across such a wide area. As much as it's a pet hate if mine, maybe a page on fb? See how much interest in generated there.
Failing that, maybe a notice in the paper?


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Duffy316 said:


> I'm 100% up for it


Oh really? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist haha.

Yeah, Fb would be good. Infact, I think there's already a buy/sell/chat north Wales page . . I'll have a look in a bit 

Add in the paper is a DAMNED good idea. Fair play.


----------



## Duffy316

I'm glad it's not just me that has a mind in the gutter!
Think I've still got Stu from Amazon in Bangor on fb actually, I could pm him, I'm sure he'd be able to spread the word.


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Definitely not just you. I took my mind out the gutter once . . Worst thirty seconds of my life 

PM'ing Stu is a good idea . . Whether he replies or not is another matter haha.


----------



## Monkeymad

Getting excited already hahaha. Even if its a chat together with a bunch of us over a bite and a pint!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Monkeymad said:


> Getting excited already hahaha. Even if its a chat together with a bunch of us over a bite and a pint!


I like this idea . . :no1:


----------



## Duffy316

I second the alcohol vote!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Duffy316 said:


> I second the alcohol vote!


You're only saying that because Holyhead seems nicer when you're drunk :lol2:


----------



## Duffy316

Nah, everywhere's nicer when you're drunk, Holyhead's just bearable when drunk!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

I'm beginning to like you : victory:


----------



## Duffy316

So you should I'm amazing!
Right, it looks like Amazon's page has been shut down and I can't find Stu on fbBut I'm back in work tomorrow (therefore exceedingly bored and desperate for something to do) so I'll set up a reptile in North Wales page or something on fb, and see about getting an ad in the paper/s.


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Duffy316 said:


> So you should I'm amazing!
> Right, it looks like Amazon's page has been shut down and I can't find Stu on fbBut I'm back in work tomorrow (therefore exceedingly bored and desperate for something to do) so I'll set up a reptile in North Wales page or something on fb, and see about getting an ad in the paper/s.


Sounds like a plan :no1:


----------



## Duffy316

Well, the deed is done! For all you fb'ers out there the group is called North Wales Reps and it's open I think! Apart from being on my iphone, I'm also a slight technophobe so have no idea how to link to it, sorry!
I'll be having a shufty at the papers next


----------



## destinys_only_sin

Duffy316 said:


> Well, the deed is done! For all you fb'ers out there the group is called North Wales Reps and it's open I think! Apart from being on my iphone, I'm also a slight technophobe so have no idea how to link to it, sorry!
> I'll be having a shufty at the papers next


I shall have a look now : victory:


----------



## Duffy316

Anyone make it to SWARE?


----------



## Tops

Hello! 
There are a few people I know of up here with reps but its like admitting you have herpes rather than herps....

I spend my time between caernarfon/Bangor and London at the moment. 
Did you set up the FB page?


----------



## Duffy316

Yeah, the fb page is all set up, North Wales Reps, it's not the busiest page in the world though!


----------



## destinys_only_sin

So, there's more people from north west Wales on here than I thought . . When we getting pissed? :whistling2:


----------



## Duffy316

Well, I've got a mental couple of weeks coming up in work but we'll definitely have to try and make it soon!


----------



## Duffy316

Howdy chaps and chappettes.
Anybody here on Captive Bred? From what I understand, plans are afoot to organise a reptile awareness day. Obviously, the need for secrecy is high due to AR's so you need to have an established member vouch for you before they release any details. Due to my torrid history (I'm a lurker, not a poster), I am unable to join 
But I thought it might be handy keep this thread updated, as and when details are released. I was thinking we could try and tie it in with a local meet and greet?

PS. On a side note, anybody in the area have any desks for sale? Random I know, but I prefer them to racks.


----------



## FairySairz

Hiii  

There are more of us in north wales then! I'm also not far from Holywell 

Up in the hills, crazy reps lady ... 


OH muttered something about car shares for shows not long ago, I took no notice as per - maybe I should have! :whistling2:


----------



## Duffy316

Hi! Welcome! What reps do you keep?


----------



## FairySairz

Hey, thanks  

we've 8 (and a half! snakes)
2 normal royals
2 boa's (one a gorgeous albino boyo)
2 corns 
2 taiwanese (sp?) beauty snakes 
the half is a 'rescued' carpet python, she was a bit unloved (read unfed!) affectionately known as 'half dead snake' poor thing came looking like a super long pencil with a huge head  - feeding like a demon now though - will never be a great beauty but she's doing ok. 

they're the OHs babies

mine are eyed lizards (3) - various Ts, Fb toads and Bertha the emp scorpion 

ooo looks like so many when I list them!!


----------



## Duffy316

Ha, I usually forget one or two then feel terrible when I'm asked!


----------



## StevenM31

Haha, I'm getting a bit like that, I have to think of rooms that there in to remember what I have and even then I usually forget 1 (normally my 1 and only royal) sometimes on here I have to look at my sig to remember lol


----------



## Duffy316

Mine tends to be the salamander. Or the dog, bizarrely!


----------



## StevenM31

Haha, and I bet you had the dog first and it's normally forgotten? But when I get asked what reptiles I have I don't say my dog obviously because he ain't a reptile lol


----------



## Duffy316

But when I get asked what reptiles I have I don't say my dog obviously because he ain't a reptile lol

I should try and remember that!


----------



## Duffy316

Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce (courtesy of StevenM31, thanks!), my 3 pygmy chams;









Female 1, less than impressed with my close up.









Female 2









And the glorious male!


----------



## StevenM31

They look great  

Especially that male, stunning colours, remember to look for signs of the females digging  as they could already be gravid


----------



## Duffy316

Sshhh, don't let the OH hear you 
I've spent the last 20 mins making plans for the 4foot tank!


----------



## anujaya

hi
welcome at this site u r asking gud question but i have ni more knowledge abuot this so i m soory i can not reply but hare is many experts so plz take advise form him thnks
..........


----------



## anujaya

Top Ten classified website


----------



## destinys_only_sin

anujaya said:


> hi
> welcome at this site u r asking gud question but i have ni more knowledge abuot this so i m soory i can not reply but hare is many experts so plz take advise form him thnks
> ..........





anujaya said:


> Top Ten classified website


I'm confused . .


----------



## Duffy316

destinys_only_sin said:


> I'm confused . .


Me too bud!


----------

